# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Ελεύθερο ξανά!!!!!!

## vagelis76

Το Σάββατο μόλις έφτασα στη δουλεία και μπήκα στη μεγάλη αίθουσα βλέπω μια σκιά να περ΄ναει ξυστά πάνω από το κεφάλι μου....λέω δε πάω καλά έχω παραισθήσεις(΄τη προηγούμενη μέρα είχα χάσει τη Πινελιά) και βλέπω συνέχεια πουλιά....
Περπατάω να πάω στη κουζίνα και βλέπω να έρχεται κατα πάνω μου ο παρακάτω εικονιζόμενος......γυρίζω το κεφάλι μου και ακούω ένα γντούπ στη μεγάλη τζαμαρία(ευτυχώς είχε κουρτίνα).Πλησιάζω και το πιάνω του τραβάω και 2 φωτο και αφού ηρέμησε λίγο πέταξε ελεύθερο ξανά...
Απίστευτο συναίσθημα όταν ακούς το κελάιδισμα που σου στέλνει την ώρα που ελευθερώνεται!!!!!!!
Ξέρει κανένας τι πουλάκι είναι?????

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Βαγγελη ειναι ενας θυληκος Καρβουνιαρης.
Αν θελεις να τον βλεπεις συχνοτερο μπορεις να τους προσφερεις εντομοτροφη ή mealworms εκει κοντα που τον βρηκες.
Πολυ ομορφο video   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν ξερω πντως ειναι γεματος ο τοπος τωρα το χειμωνα απο τετοια!!!κ ειναι αρκετα φοβιτσιαρηκα...

ευτυχος επεσε στην δικια οσυ δουλεια!!!

----------

